# iPod Disk Mode



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My son just called me and asked what the Disk Mode means on a frozen iPod?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Merci, RtC. I shall await my son's return to see if we can unfreeze the iPod.


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

I have the same problem. I havent bin able to fix it. it also sometimes has a wierd icon on the screen that looks like a folder with a triangle at the bottom right hand side.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------

